# 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0 - Buying Advise Used..



## mnm2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

I came across a 50K Mile Driven 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0; Looks nice with a few accessories that are weak and seem to be broken, other than that the car is in perfect shape (for a 9 Year Old)

Iam ok with the Maintenance Required and the costs associated, but how is the general reliability with this specific engine/platform. Also Fueleconomy.gov does not have good mileage .. May be 16/17MPG.

What should i be looking forward on the V6 3.0 Quattro (Or i am better off not looking at it)?


----------



## mnm2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone? Bump?


----------



## eTh1nk (Aug 10, 2004)

*My experience with a 2004 A6 Avant 3.0 Quattro*

I am the original owner of this car. I took delivery on June 24, 2004. Service for this car was covered by Audi for the first 4years / 50,000 miles. At 4 years and 48, 000, I purchased an extended warranty from Audi for another 4 years / 50,000 miles. For the past three years I have used a local "indy" shop http://www.cartalk.com/ct/mechx/shop.jsp?id=25411 to care for my car.

*Between 50,000 and 80,000 miles, the car has required the following service:*

Regular Maintenance:


Oil Change every 7,000 miles (Mobil 1 synthetic oil)
Techron Fuel Injector cleaners every 7,000 miles
Rear Brakes
Automatic Transmission Flush and Filter
New Tires
Alignment and "Road Force" Balance ever year
Replacement wiper blades
Replaced 1 rear light bulb


Repair Service:


Replacement lighting switch (warranty item)
Replacement Headlight washer pump (warranty item)
Replacement brake switch (warranty item)
Replaced 1 CV joint boot



*In the next 5,000 miles I expect to do the following service items:*


Timing Belt Service
Water Pump Replacement
Front Brakes
Valve cover gaskets
Battery


*When I purchased my Audi, I was aware that ownership required maintenance. I am very pleased with my mechanic and I am glad that I have the Audi extended warranty.* 

My around town mileage is ~18 mpg; my highway mileage is between 23-24 mpg. I run the car on 87 octane fuel.

My wife owns a 2002 Audi A4 3.0 Quattro with 6-speed manual transmission. She has had a similar ownership experience based on a similar maintenance program. Her car still has the original clutch. :thumbup:

I hope this information was helpful.


----------



## AJP2565 (Aug 17, 2011)

*You use 87 octane without an issue?*

So you use 87 octane with no ill effects on your 2003 A6? We bought a used A6 wagon and had to put some money into it, because the people before us didn't do the maintenance on it. We love the car.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

just bought one of these 2 weeks ago, love it


----------

